# Neue filterbare Liste für SINAMICS Applikationbeispiele



## SUW (5 Februar 2013)

*Neue filterbare Liste für SINAMICS Applikationsbeispiele*

Hallo SINAMICS Anwender,
seit kurzem gibt es eine Seite für SINAMICS Applikations-Beispiele von Motion Control.:TOOL:
Speziell durch das optimale Zusammenspiel von SIMATIC Steuerungstechnik und SINAMICS Antriebstechnik können wir Ihnen effiziente Systemansätze durch diese Applikationsbeispiele bieten.

Die Applikationsbeispiele bieten Ihnen: 

Wiederverwendbare Bausteine zur Skalierung der Soll- und Istwerte
Erläuterung der notwendigen Projektierungsschritte mit Screenshots
Sicherheit durch bereits getestete Programme und Bausteine zum Parameterzugriff
Deutliche Reduzierung der Inbetriebnahmezeit
Ausführliche beschriebene Dokumentation mit Stücklisten der verwendeten Hard- und Softwarekomponenten
Des Weiteren finden Sie auch technologische Applikationsbeispiele wie Wickler, Verleger oder einen einfachen Gleichlauf. Auch die Nutzung von freien Funktionsblöcken (FFB), antriebsintegrierter Logikverarbeitung mit Drive Control Chart (DCC) und Safety Integrated wird Ihnen durch Applikationsbeispiele erklärt.

Einfach mal auf www.siemens.de/sinamics-applikationen ein bisschen stöbern.


----------



## zako (8 Februar 2013)

... kann man sich da auch was wünschen?


----------



## SUW (11 Februar 2013)

wieso nicht....neue Ideen sowie Verbesserungsideen für Applikationsbeispiele sind immer erwünscht....ob und wann dies dann realisiert werden kann muss dann im einzelnen geprüft werden....kannst mir gern per PN deine Ideen schreiben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2013)

SUW schrieb:


> wieso nicht....neue Ideen sowie Verbesserungsideen für Applikationsbeispiele sind immer erwünscht....ob und wann dies dann realisiert werden kann muss dann im einzelnen geprüft werden....kannst mir gern per PN deine Ideen schreiben



ähm, da du ja anscheinend zuständig bist. Ich habe das mal angeklickt, finde es gut,
bin aber nicht in jedes Beispiel reingekommen. Warum ist das so?


----------



## SUW (11 Februar 2013)

Es sind momentan noch nicht alle Applikationsbeispiele "extern" sichtbar aber ich bin daran, diese frei zugänglich zu machen...
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## SUW (5 April 2013)

Seit heute ist die Applikation *SINAMICS S: Positionierung eines S120 mit S7-300/400 (STEP 7 V5) über PROFIBUS/PROFINET mit Safety Integrated (via Klemme)* im Netz.
Das Applikationsbeispiel zeigt die Positionierung mehrerer Achsen des Antriebssystem SINAMICS S120 mit einer über PROFINET oder PROFIBUS angebundenen SIMATIC S7-300 Steuerung. Die Sicherheitsfunktionen des SINAMICS S120 werden über Klemmen angesteuert. Es wird der FB283 verwendet und ein HMI zu Bedienung.

Das Applikationsbeispiel findet ihr hier Link. 

Alle Applikationsbeispiele zu SINAMICS S120 findet ihr hier.


----------



## SUW (24 April 2013)

Seit heute ist das Applikationsbeispiel *SINAMICS G: Drehzahlsteuern eines G120 mit S7-300/400 (TIA-Portal) über PROFINET/PROFIBUS mit Safety Integrated (via Klemme) und HMI* verfügbar.
Das Applikationsbeispiel zeigt euch die Ansteuerung eines SINAMICS G120 über PROFINET/PROFIBUS von einer SIMATIC S7-300 Steuerung im TIA-Portal. Es steht der Download für STEP-7 V11+SP2 oder für *STEP-7 V12 *zur Verfügung. 

Das Applikationsbeispiel findet ihr unter diesem Link.

Alle Applikationsbeispiele zu SINAMICS G120 findet ihr hier.


----------



## SUW (15 Mai 2013)

Nun sind die Applikationsbeispiele für die neue SINAMICS CU250S-2 im Netz.
*SINAMICS G: Positionieren eines G120 CU250S-2 mit S7-300/400 (STEP 7 V5) über PROFINET/PROFIBUS mit Safety Integrated (via PROFIsafe) und HMI*
*SINAMICS G: Drehzahlsteuern eines G120/G120C/G120D/G120P mit S7-300/400 (STEP 7 V5) über PROFINET/PROFIBUS mit Safety Integrated (via Klemme) und HMI*

Alle Applikationsbeispiele zu SINAMICS G120 findet ihr hier.


----------



## SUW (10 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nun gibt es ein Applikationsbeispiel um den integrierten Webserver des SINAMICS S zu verwenden und auf die Webseite nach eigenen Bedürfnisse (z.B. Anriebsparameter) anzupassen.
SINAMICS S: S120 Webserver - Erstellen von anwenderdefinierten Webseiten


----------



## SUW (19 Juni 2013)

So nun ist die Applikation *SINAMICS G: Drehzahlsteuern eines G120/G120C/G120D mit S7-300/400 (STEP 7 V5) über PROFINET/PROFIBUS mit Safety Integrated (via PROFIsafe) und HMI*
mit der neuen CU250S-2 und Firmware V4.6 ergänzt/aktualisiert.


----------



## SUW (24 Juni 2013)

Hier einige neue DCC Applikationen für den SINAMICS S120
*SINAMICS S: S120 DCB library “GMC” für Motion Control Applikationen*
*SINAMICS S: S120 Kurvengleichlauf mit DCC*
*SINAMICS S: S120 1:1 Gleichlauf mit DCC*
*SINAMICS S: S120 Getriebegleichlauf und Positionieren mit DCC*
*SINAMICS S: S120 Getriebegleichlauf mit DCC*


----------



## SUW (26 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Applikationen für den SINAMICS S120 sind neu entstanden
*SINAMICS S: Drehzahlsteuern eines S120 mit S7-300/400 (STEP 7 V5) über PROFINET/PROFIBUS mit Safety Integrated (via Klemme) und HMI*
*SINAMICS S: Drehzahlsteuern eines S120 mit S7-300/400F (STEP 7 V5) über PROFINET/PROFIBUS mit Safety Integrated (via PROFIsafe) und HMI *


----------



## SUW (19 September 2013)

Hallo SINAMICS User,

für Serieninbetriebnahmen und Inbetriebnahmen mit zahlreichen ähnlichen SINAMICS Antrieben ist ein Skript entstanden um Kopier- und Monotoniefehler zu minimieren.
Das Skript kann auf SINAMICS STARTER und SIMOTION Scout ausgeführt werden.

*SINAMICS G/S: Skripte zur Inbetriebnahme-Unterstützung von SINAMICS Antrieben*


----------



## SUW (26 September 2013)

Hallo SINAMICS HVAC (heating, ventilation, air condition) Users,

Es sind drei neu Applikationen für Lüfter mit dem SINAMICS G120P entstanden
*SINAMICS G: Lüfter zur Regelung der Abluft*
*SINAMICS G: Regelung eines Tunnel- / Parkhauslüfters*
*SINAMICS G: Regelung eines Treppenhauslüfters*

Weitere Applikationen mit Siemens SINAMICS G120P für Heizung, Lüftung, Klima sind hier zu finden
*Link*


----------



## SUW (31 Oktober 2013)

Hallo SINAMICS Freunde,

hier wieder zwei Applikationen um euch zu unterstützen
*SINAMICS G: Drehzahlsteuern eines G120 (Startdrive) mit S7-1500 (TO) über PROFINET oder PROFIBUS mit Safety Integrated (via Klemme) und HMI

SINAMICS G: Druckgeregelte Vakuumpumpe*


----------



## SUW (27 November 2013)

Hier die neusten SINAMICS Applikationen 

*Meldungen eines SINAMICS Antriebs aus dem XML-Format umwandeln und in Klartext darstellen mit Hilfe des SINAMICS XML-Parsers

SINAMICS V: Gesteuertes Positionieren eines V90 mit S7-1200 über die Puls-/Richtungsschnittstelle mit HMI
*
*SINAMICS G: Speed Control of a G120 with Allen-Bradley controller (Compact/ControlLogix with RSLogix 5000) via EtherNet/IP

SINAMICS G: Positionieren eines G120 (Startdrive) mit S7-1500 (TO) über PROFINET oder PROFIBUS mit Safety Integrated (via Klemme) und HMI*


----------



## SUW (4 Februar 2014)

Neue Applikationsbeispiele zur Inbetriebnahmeunterstützung von SINAMICS Antrieben

SINAMICS S: Ansteuerung der Safety Funktion „Safely-limited Position (SLP)” eines S120 mit S7-300/400 (STEP7 V5) über PROFINET (via PROFIsafe) mit EPOS unter Nutzung des Bausteins „Retraction“

SINAMICS G/S: Konfiguration von Standardtelegrammen im TIA Portal


----------



## SUW (27 Februar 2014)

Folgende Applikationsbeispiele wurden neu erstellt

*SINAMICS S: Drehzahlsteuern eines S120 über CANopen

SINAMICS S: Uhrzeitsynchronisation zwischen S7-300/400 (STEP 7 V5) und S120*


----------



## SUW (14 Mai 2014)

Für alle die mit EtherNet/IP arbeiten müssen, hier ein Applikationsbeispiel für SINAMICS S120

*SINAMICS S: Speed Control of a S120 with an Allen-Bradley controller (Compact/ControlLogix with RSLogix 5000) via EtherNet/IP*http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/92045369 (nur Englisch)


----------



## SUW (11 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

was gibts Neues im Umfeld von SINAMICS und SIMATIC???
Bausteine für die S7-300/400 im TIAP *http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568
SINAMICS V: Drehzahlsteuern eines V20 mit S7-1500 und ET 200SP über USS®-Protokoll, mit HMI-Anbindung
SINAMICS S: Generierung von GSDML-Dateien für S120*


----------



## SUW (2 Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder ein Update was es neues gibt

*SINAMICS G/S: PROFINET Anbindung an LabVIEW 

SINAMICS G/S: HMI-Direktzugriff

SINAMICS, SIMOGEAR, SIMATIC: Heber für die Automobilindustrie

SINAMICS S: Positionieren eines S120 mit S7-1x00 (TIA-Portal) über PROFINET mit HMI*


----------

